# Any race a Surly Cross Check?



## Keepthemdead (Oct 24, 2006)

*Anyone race a Surly Cross Check?*

I'm thinking about getting one to do beginner races and just bomb around. Will probably also use as a rain bike. Any actually race one of theses? What is the lowest weight you got down to with reasonable parts? Most seem to be touring bikes or set up for heavy duty trail stuff. Sorry if this has already been covered.This is also one of the only locally available frames I can get as the bike shops around here can't get anything else under a grand for some reason.
Cheers


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have one set up single speed, and it weighs about 23.5 pounds. It's a lot of fun to ride, too.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a SS cross check as well. around 23 lbs. Heck of a lot of fun to ride. Have done several SS races on it. Never noticed any extra weight, handles any abuse.


----------



## Sweet Milk (Oct 13, 2004)

I raced one extensively and just switched over to a Trek XO -- allthough I never thought that the weight bothered me the Trek's lighter weight is an eyeopener, especially when going uphill over barricades or other run ups. Also the handling is significantly better, the Surly is slightly ponderous.

Having said that, the Surly suited me just fine and fit my budget at the time. I converted it to a ss and primarily ride it on dirt trails and on rainy days


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

I have one for my pit bike. Rides just fine, is bulletproof, and makes a great training bike when you upgrade.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

The weight of the frame is no secret, and arithmetic exists.


----------



## Keepthemdead (Oct 24, 2006)

1.I'm aware of the weight of the frame set , I can't spend alot ( or even peanuts really) so I really have to consider every detail ,3: I never hear of anyone racing them , 4: the bike shops(& used "scene") round here sucks.(Mtl,Qc). No shop here will sell me a frame for under a grand much less five hundred for some reason.
Just wanted to hear feedback and see what other people were doing in terms of configurations.


----------



## Chequama Mama (Sep 5, 2002)

I race a cross check as a mid-front packer cat 3 here in the midwest. I don't remember the exact weigh of it in full racing kit, but believe it was around 21.5 lbs with nothing stupid light. It was my lightest bike until I upgraded my road bike to record this year. 
Here's a rough build that produces that weight
SACHS ergo brifters
Salsa bell lap bar
bontrager rxl stem
cane creek 110 headset
shimano lx cantis
bontrager race crank (truvative elita)
salsa ring (40t) with crossing guard
chain watcher
time carbon XS pedals
Bontrager RXL seatpost
WTB sliverado saddle
campy veloce derrailuer
shimano xt 11-28 cassette
wheels: nuke proof hubs, campy montreal rims, 28 spokes with I believe 15/16 butted spokes
vittoria evo xg 32mm tires
Picture shows the bike in full on summer "monster cross mode". It weighs a fair bit more in the current dress due to heavier wheels, tires, cassette, and pedals.
I don't really feel held back by the bike. When I have good fitness, I race fast on it. When I don't have good fitness, I don't race fast on it. The "pedestrian" handling hasn't been very noticeable to me. Frankly, I really like the way the bike handles at speed. The weight is a bit noticeable when picking up/shouldering the bike for barriers and runups, but is totally serviceable for getting started in cross. The versatility of the bike is huge for me. I love being able to run huge tires in the spring/summer/fall and go exploring. I even do some singletrack on it, as one of my buddies has some really tight slow speed trails cut on his 40. The cross bike is perfect for them. I did manage to bend the fork last fall while doing some trail riding and messing up at the bottom of a gully. I straightened the fork and it has been fine. I'm thinking of getting one of the new fisher frames, mostly as it has even more tire clearance. I'm also eyeing up a chili con crosso as a race bike, but haven't been motivated enough to pull the trigger yet.
After much rambling, the bottom line: The cross check is a perfectly serviceable beginner to intermediate cross bike. You can build a nice bike that will get you through a few seasons. If you like cross a lot, you can get a nicer bike. If you don't love cross, the cross check will serve you well in some other capacity.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2009)

Wendy Simms raced the heck out the cross check found here https://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.surlybikes.com/blogimages/pinksimms.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.surlybikes.com/2004_01_01_blog_archive.html&usg=__Vi1ib9Sctq-3MwVPLMSF5_oLmbo=&h=225&w=300&sz=17&hl=en&start=5&sig2=CDGd2aPMBsoY10fBg5xp4A&um=1&tbnid=SLIlAi3EBvdHgM:&tbnh=87&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwendy%2Bsimms%2Bsurly%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26rlz%3D1T4GGLL_en%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1&ei=S-KBSsHNBuKrmQez65GnCw

I think she may have even won the canadian nationals on it.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

I've seen the cross check raced plenty in the Rockies and the Midwest. The placing was always dependent on the rider, seen plenty of podiums in cat 4 and cat 3 from cross check riders.

Very stable ride for rough stuff, doesn't turn as sharply as other bikes.


----------



## jimmyihatetoregister (Oct 23, 2002)

*good to know*

I just got a cross check and may race cross on it, I am def a beginner, a sport mtb rider...and need every excuse, including a heavy bike excuse.


----------

